# εφέστια προστάτιδα (εφέστιος προστάτις)



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 10, 2011)

Γεια σας,

Τι θα πει ακριβώς «εφέστια προστάτιδα»;

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Άξιον_Εστί έχει ως εξής:
Με τον όρο Άξιον Εστί αναφερόμαστε στην εικόνα της Παναγίας, της «εφέστιας προστάτιδας», του Αγίου Όρους. Με το ίδιο όνομα επίσης τιτλοφορήθηκε το ποίημα του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη Άξιον Εστί το 1949, το οποίο αργότερα μελοποίησε ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης στο λαϊκό ορατόριο Άξιον Εστί.

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, Simon. Guardian of the hearth, as in the case of the _lares_, the household gods.
Εστία is the hearth, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 11, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, αλλά σε σχέση με το Άγιο Όρος τί θα πει; Ποια είναι η εστία του Αγίου Όρους; Η πραγματική Ορθοδοξία; Κάποιος κεντρικός ναός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2011)

Σίμων, εστία είναι το τζάκι, η κεντρική φωτιά στα παλιά σπίτια, στους ναούς κλπ. Το νόημα δεν περιορίζεται όμως μόνο εκεί. Από εκεί βγαίνει και η έννοια της εστίας που είναι το σπίτι μας, ο τόπος μας, η πατρίδα μας.

Προστάτιδα της εστίας μας είναι λοιπόν αυτή που προστατεύει το σπίτι, τον τόπο, την πατρίδα. Εδώ, το νόημα είναι ότι η εικόνα, το Άξιον Εστί, προστατεύει ολόκληρο το Άγιον Όρος, που είναι μια εστία (και φλόγα, και πατρίδα) Ορθοδοξίας.


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2011)

Mount Athos is placed collectively under the patronage of the Virgin; for this reason it is often called figuratively “The Virgin’s Garden”.


----------

